# Kindle Fire Software update 6.3.1



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k6_updatesi?nodeId=200790620

This doesn't appear to be a _major_ update, but it does say this:

This update brings additional parental controls to Kindle Fire, including the ability to password-protect purchases, disable access to specific content libraries, and block access to the Silk web browser. As with all software updates, these new features will be delivered automatically to your Kindle Fire.

Mine is updating as we speak. . . . also available for download a the link above.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Very interested in the parental controls - but then watch me be irked we won't get the same control on the eInk devices. Which will mean time for a campaign!

Let us know how it is Ann!!


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, I definitely don't have anything in my MYK area about limiting contents of the library of the 2 eInk kindles. 

I'll be curious how this looks/works!


----------



## teralpar (May 18, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_k6_updatesi?nodeId=200790620
> 
> Mine is updating as we speak. . . . also available for download a the link above.


Mine is too. I freaked out at first, and thought my Fire was broken. Thank goodness I had enough sense to check this page to see if anyone mentioned any updates.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Last update I had put the Fire on the usb, connected to my computer and then the computer wouldn't recognize the Fire.. and after much angst, I unplugged and .. it was updating itself.

Today, 

Hah!  I was going to say, no update yet, but just checked my Fire and.. it is now on 6.3.1!

Last time I checked it was still on 6.3 with nothing to update.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

My daughter's Fire updated to 6.3.1 after I synched the device.  After the update, I noticed the wifi connects much faster after waking up.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I was just reading on the Amazon site were some people are getting locked out of their Fires as if the parental controls were turned on.  Amazon is supposedly working on a fix.  I hope I don't get the update till it is figured out.  I don't need the parental controls anyway.


----------



## MicroBeta (Jun 9, 2009)

I was hopin' for some more control over the Carousel.  Parental Controls are just as important but the Carousel drives me nuts at times.

Mike


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Mine has updated with no problems.


----------



## wavesprite (Apr 27, 2009)

I"m anxious to learn more about the parental controls.  We are giving our son a Fire in 2 weeks for his 11th birthday and hope to be able to control his purchases....


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I got it and since I don't use any parental controls, I don't notice anything different. No problems here.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Mine updated with no problems. In the Settings section reached from More... from the Gear icon there is a Parental Controls section. When I select this there is an On/Off choice and the descriptive text "Restrict purchasing, content types, web browsing and access to other features." When I selected t a screen to create a Parental Controls Password appeared. Since I do not want controls on my Fire, I pressed the back arrow. The setting returned to Off and my Fire continued working as before.


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

I see/read the parental controls don't do what I thought.

You block ALL books, or none, the content libraries doesn't refer to groups of the books, but to BOOK, VIDEO, MUSIC and the like.

UGH.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

I saw this post and checked my Fire.  It had updated.  I won't use parental controls, so no change.  All seems fine.


----------



## shalym (Sep 1, 2010)

TraceyC/FL said:


> I see/read the parental controls don't do what I thought.
> 
> You block ALL books, or none, the content libraries doesn't refer to groups of the books, but to BOOK, VIDEO, MUSIC and the like.
> 
> UGH.


That was kind of my reaction, too.

Shari


----------



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

I turned on parental controls and I only turned on the ones to require a password before purchasing content.  I figure that way if I lose my device at least whoever finds it won't be able to buy a bunch of stuff with my account.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

If you have personal documents that might have sensitive information in them, it might also be wise to lock the Docs. . . again, in case of loss. . . .


----------



## TraceyC/FL (Mar 23, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> If you have personal documents that might have sensitive information in them, it might also be wise to lock the Docs. . . again, in case of loss. . . .


So you can require a PW to get into the Personal Docs? It doesn't just "lock them out"?


----------

